# come here



## reka39

Hello! Can I use 'passa para' to express the idea of movement toward my location?
1) I see a friend on the other side of the street. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui' if I want that he crosses the street to come to the place I am standing?
2) I want to ask a friend to come to my place to eat a pizza together. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui para nós comermos a piza'?
3) there are many puddles on the ground and I suggest my friend to come toward my position (I'm still) and to go to my right because there aren't puddles there. Woudl be correct to say 'passa para aqui por o meu lado direito'?
A big thanks to everyone!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can I use 'passa para' to express the idea of movement toward my location?
> 1) I see a friend on the other side of the street. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui' if I want that he crosses the street to come to the place I am standing?
> 2) I want to ask a friend to come to my place to eat a pizza together. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui para nós comermos a piza'?
> 3) there are many puddles on the ground and I suggest my friend to come toward my position (I'm still) and to go to my right because there aren't puddles there. Woudl be correct to say 'passa para aqui para o meu lado direito'?
> A big thanks to everyone!


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can I use 'passa para' to express the idea of movement toward my location?
> 1) I see a friend on the other side of the street. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui' if I want that he crosses the street to come to the place I am standing?
> No Brasil, eu diria: passa/vem para cá.
> 2) I want to ask a friend to come to my place to eat a pizza together. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui para nós comermos a piza'?
> Passa por aqui para comermos/comer uma pizza.
> 3) there are many puddles on the ground and I suggest my friend to come toward my position (I'm still) and to go to my right because there aren't puddles there. Woudl be correct to say 'passa para aqui por o meu lado direito'?
> Passa para cá, para a/à/pela minha direita. (Não entendi bem a situação, se ele deve seguir pela direita (pela) ou chegar e posicionar-se à sua direita (para a, à)
> A big thanks to everyone!


----------



## marta12

As minhas desculpas. Na «2» a Ana tem toda a razão, mas só mesmo nessa alínea, segundo PTE, embora na «1» também se possa apenas dizer: atravessa (a rua)/vem cá.


----------



## reka39

Thank you for the help. Unfortunately it’s very hard to understand why 1) wants ‘para’ and 2) ‘por’. In both cases there is a motivation that prompts the movement (I’m on the other side of the street and I want to talk to you, I want to eat a pizza with you at my place). 
For example I’m inviting a friend to my place because I have to say something very important  to her. Can I say: ‘Eu e o Nuno temos de dizer-te uma coisa muito importante. Passa por aqui esta tarde’. Can you modify this sentence in order to include ‘por’ and not ‘para’? Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

No 1) há um movimento de um lado* para* o outro. 
No 2) não há esse movimento; uma pessoa passa *por* casa da outra = vai a casa da outra
Nã0 sei explicar melhor, espere por outros portugueses.

 ‘Eu e o Nuno temos de dizer-te uma coisa muito importante. Passa por aqui esta tarde’ - reka não percebo o que quer, porque o 'por' já lá está incluído. Não consigo, nesta frase, modificá-la para usar o 'para'


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> No 2) não há esse movimento; uma pessoa passa *por* casa da outra = vai a casa da outra



Aqui não há um movimento de um lugar para um outro? Não é a mesma coisa dum movimento de um lado para o outro? Muito obrigada.


----------



## Audie

reka39 said:


> Aqui não há um movimento de um lugar para um outro? Não é a mesma coisa dum movimento de um lado para o outro? Muito obrigada.


Sim, há. Mas quando se usa '_por_' se quer ressaltar a passagem e não a mudança (de lado, de lugar). Quando dizemos '_passa *para *cá_' salientamos o local para onde se vai. Se dissermos '_passa *por* cá/aqui_', estamos esperando que a pessoa transite pelo lugar onde estamos.

O seu raciocínio sobre o 2) tem sentido. Realmente, se podemos dizer '_Passa para cá!_'  para que alguém do outro lado da rua fique perto de nós, não seria  absurdo dizer isso para que alguém viesse ficar perto de nós na nossa  casa. Mas não é assim o uso que o nativo faz da língua. 

No Brasil, é costume usar, além do verbo 'passar', o  '_vir_' ou o  '_ir_':
a)'_Vem por aqui amanhã' = 'Passa por aqui amanhã'_
b)_'Vai por lá amanhã' = 'Passa por lá amanhã'_

Nesse caso, poderíamos usar o '_para_'. O sentido pode ser o mesmo, mas também pode significar uma permanência mais longa: 

c)'_Vem para cá amanhã' = 'Passa por aqui amanhã'_ 
d)'_Vamos para lá amanhã' =  'Passa por lá amanhã'_


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Sim, há. Mas quando se usa '_por_' se quer ressaltar a passagem e não a mudança (de lado, de lugar). Quando dizemos '_passa *para *cá_' salientamos o local para onde se vai. Se dissermos '_passa *por* cá/aqui_', estamos esperando que a pessoa transite pelo lugar onde estamos.
> 
> O seu raciocínio sobre o 2) tem sentido. Realmente, se podemos dizer '_Passa para cá!_'  para que alguém do outro lado da rua fique perto de nós, não seria  absurdo dizer isso para que alguém viesse ficar perto de nós na nossa  casa. Mas não é assim o uso que o nativo faz da língua.
> 
> No Brasil, é costume usar, além do verbo 'passar', o  '_vir_' ou o  '_ir_':
> a)'_Vem por aqui amanhã' = 'Passa por aqui amanhã'_
> b)_'Vai por lá amanhã' = 'Passa por lá amanhã'_
> 
> Nesse caso, poderíamos usar o '_para_'. O sentido pode ser o mesmo, mas também pode significar uma permanência mais longa:
> 
> c)'_Vem para cá amanhã' = 'Passa por aqui amanhã'_
> d)'_Vamos para lá amanhã' =  'Passa por lá amanhã'_



O uso português é:

se a pessoa '_passa/vem por aqui' _significa que vem e vai-se embora, sem se demorar muito.
se a pessoa '_passa para _outro lado_' _significa que muda de posição (e, frequentemente, também de partido) com maior permanência ou até definitivamente ou então quando é indiferente ou não está em causa que movimento se segue a essa passagem


----------



## reka39

Hello! While from your explanations I quite understand the usage of ‘para’, I have still some doubts on ‘por’. That is why if I want to express a short duration I would use ‘a’.
Na minha gramática encontrei estes exemplos: 
-‘que faz por cá?’ (tradução: che fai da queste parti?’)
-‘o João anda por lá’ (Giovanni sta da quelle parti)
Alem disso, esta escrito que se usa ‘por’ para indicar o lugar em que acontece uma coisa, com a idea de extenção e espalhamento. Having said that, could it be that 'por' enforce the idea of ‘distância’?


----------



## tresblase

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can I use 'passa para' to express the idea of movement toward my location?
> 1) I see a friend on the other side of the street. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui' if I want that he crosses the street to come to the place I am standing?
> 2) I want to ask a friend to come to my place to eat a pizza together. Would be correct to say 'passa para aqui para nós comermos a piza'?
> 3) there are many puddles on the ground and I suggest my friend to come toward my position (I'm still) and to go to my right because there aren't puddles there. Woudl be correct to say 'passa para aqui por o meu lado direito'?
> A big thanks to everyone!



In Brazil it would be slightly different.
1. We'd say "Vem aqui" or "Vem cá". "Venha aqui" and "Venha cá" would be possible in other regions of Brazil. (I live in São Paulo.)
2. "Passa aqui pra nós comermos a pizza" is a good possibility, too. But that would mean that your friend is only passing by, not staying for long.
3. "Passa aqui pro meu lado direito". "Passar para" means to change your position. It's different from the "Passar para" from 2nd question because in that case, "para" is the conjunction for finality.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! While from your explanations I quite understand the usage of ‘para’, I have still some doubts on ‘por’. That is why if I want to express a short duration I would use ‘a’.
> Na minha gramática encontrei estes exemplos:
> -‘que faz por cá?’ (tradução: che fai da queste parti?’)
> -‘o João anda por lá’ (Giovanni sta da quelle parti)
> Alem disso, esta escrito que se usa ‘por’ para indicar o lugar em que acontece uma coisa, com a idea de extenção e espalhamento. Having said that, could it be that 'por' enforce the idea of ‘distância’?



Not at all. Look at your own examples:_ 'que faz por cá?'. 'Cá' _means '_here/around here/ in this vicinity' so 'por' _can also enforce the idea of proximity. I think _'por' _enforces the idea of closeness or vicinity to a place which can itself be a close (_'que faz por cá?')_ or a distant one (‘_o João anda por lá’_) .


----------



## reka39

Hello! If I do not have further context, what would you understand if I say only: 'no domingo passei por ti'?
1) I went to your place to visit you but you weren't at home
2) While I was riding my bike I saw you still on the side of the road, I greeted you but you didn't see me.
I guess that the answer is 'both', but I would like to hear your opinion. Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

Não, na 1ª não. Foi a casa dessa pessoa mas ela não estava, por isso poderá dizer: passei por tua casa, mas não estavas
A 2ª está certa. Viu a pessoa, mas ela não a viu e por isso não se falaram. 'Passar por ti' pressupõe quase um encontro.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! So it's more 'passei pelo tuo lado mas não me viu'.


----------



## marta12

Sim, passei perto de ti mas não me viste, ou passei perto de si mas não me viu.
Mas o mais correcto é dizer «passei por ti/si»


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka
> 
> Não, na 1ª não. Foi a casa dessa pessoa mas ela não estava, por isso poderá dizer: passei por tua casa, mas não estavas
> A 2ª está certa. Viu a pessoa, mas ela não a viu e por isso não se falaram. 'Passar por ti' pressupõe quase um encontro.



  Hello! Is it correct to say ‘passei pelo tuo escritorio mas não te vi’? (We work in the same firm, I was walking in a corridor in your floor, I wanted to greet you so I went to your office only with the purpose to meet you, but I didn’t see you there). What about if I’m walking through a corridor and I see your office empty (glasses doors)? thanks fin advance for the help!


----------



## Carfer

Pode usar _'passar por' _em ambos os casos. _'Passar por' _tanto pode significar que nos cruzamos com alguém (_'Passei por ti no Rossio, mas não me viste'_), que estivemos num local, caminhando ou deslocando-nos em qualquer meio de transporte (_'Esta tarde, passei pelo Rossio'_  ou que estivemos brevemente num sítio (_'Passa pelo teu escritório para buscar os documentos)._


----------



## reka39

Ok, thanks. What about if I want to say that I went to my office on Sat afternoon just to take the cellphone that I had forgot there? Passei pelo escritorio para trazer o telemóvel? Our é melhor 'foi ao escritorio para trazer o telemóvel'?


----------



## machadinho

No Brasil, passei *no* escritório para *buscar* o celular.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Ok, thanks. What about if I want to say that I went to my office on Sat afternoon just to take the cellphone that I had forgot there? Passei pelo escrit*ó*rio para trazer o telemóvel? *Ou* é melhor 'f*u*i ao escrit*ó*rio para trazer o telemóvel'?



_'fui ao escritório buscar /para trazer/ o telemóvel'. 'Para trazer' _entende-se perfeitamente, mas, nesta situação, o termo corrente é _'buscar'._


----------

